# 2 plants Northern Hemisphere



## Haseq (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi,
In an earlier post I am showing pictures of 2 plants I photographed from a lake in Sweden.
If you want to give them a try look at the pictures in the link.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...2-hibernating-plants-northern-hemisphere.html


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

HX67 and Paul (HeyPK) have already posted in the earlier thread, and I think they are right with _Myriophyllum spicatum_ and a _Potamogeton_ species, possibly _Potamogeton friesii_. Surely books (and websites?) about the Swedish flora are available. There is quite a lot of narrow-leaved, small Potamogetons in Europe, mostly details as fruit form and cross-section of stems are needed for exact ID.


----------

